# Boarding / rabbit sitting ?????



## Margarita (Jan 20, 2013)

I will be going on vacation in a few months and need to figure out what to do for my bunny. I am not sure if my vets do boarding or not. I also don't know if that will stress her out. Has anyone done boarding or having someone come to the house while on vacation. I'm not sure which would be better less stressful


Thanks


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 20, 2013)

Last time we went on vacation I had someone come to the house a couple times a day. She was a neighborhood teenager who we know very well and she loves rabbits. I had her come over a few times before the vacation to get used to Agnes and her routine. Everything went well but I was worried, no doubt.

Now I have two rabbits and Archie is a bit more difficult to handle. We are going out of town end of march and I'm already nervous about a bunny sitter. Ideally I want to keep them in their own house and environment so if you can do that with yours I think that's best as bunnies do better when they re someplace familiar. But ultimately you want to find some trust worthy and able to handle rabbits.


----------



## BugLady (Jan 21, 2013)

I think leaving the rabbits at home and hiring a sitter would be the least stressful, since they will be in their own familiar environment.

I recently went away for one week, and had a few friends take turns watching them. They came by twice per day to give food and water and treats. When I came home, the buns were super excited to see me and acted like nothing had happened. It was a huge weight off my mind while I was gone. 

Definitely find someone you trust being in your house while you're away, and who has some experience with pets. Have them come over a few times beforehand to get to know your schedule and how to care for the rabbit. 

I also left detailed printed instructions, and a list of emergency contact phone numbers and the vet's phone number, just in case. I labeled the rabbit food in the fridge and how much should be given of each type of vegetable. If you set everything up to be fool-proof it will be easier and you won't have them calling you asking questions.


----------



## Margarita (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback i think I'll get a sitter


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 21, 2013)

Best if you can get someone that is rabbit savvy and that you can trust. If we go away, our son comes over and stays--also brings his 4 over--we are definitely lucky. We also pet sit for a friend of our if he goes away to visit family--he brings Peanut over and she stays with us and ours, so it works out much better than boarding.


----------



## Spikethebunny (Jan 28, 2013)

We have a sitter come and be with Spike twice a day. I actually found her through a local pet sitting service who only deals with people who work directly with animals (usually vet techs, etc). We've used her many times (just came back from a 3 day vacay actually) and it helps a lot knowing Spike is in his own environment with his usual routine. And she sends me lots of updates since I'm a stressed out bun mum while I'm gone!


----------



## lagomorph (Jan 29, 2013)

Agree with the others - having a sitter come is easiest and least stressful on the animals. Be sure to leave clear, concise instructions, vet's phone number, and your contact info. I have learned over the years, that never assume anything is obvious to pet sitters.

On the other hand, do not leave reams of information for they will not read it. Complete, yet concise and very clear instructions are best.


----------



## roxyllsk (Jan 31, 2013)

I have a friend who works around the corner and can easily stop in on her way home. I set things up so she only needs to stop out 1x a day or every other day, and she's done in a few minutes. I have a fishtank and parakeets too so she takes care of the 'at-home' zoo. My dogs go to her house while I'm away because they need more frequent care.

My old bunny Bob (english lop) was very laid back and he actually would go to their house and live in their screened-in porch if the weather was nice. We'd set up a litterbox for him, and another box with hay/pellets/greens, and he'd be happy as anything. He would hop onto the chairs and sleep. But he was also not a chewer and did not get in trouble. This would never work with the new bunnies.


----------



## Apebull (Jan 31, 2013)

We are acutally going on vacation for a week in March also. I'm going to have my mom come over. She has buns and other animals herself. My poor bird is feed better when I'm on vacation then when I'm home LOL. She'll stop by once a day and feed and water him.

So I agree a sitter is way better


----------

